# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صفات عباد الرحمن: الرحمة, الرفق

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

*صفات عباد الرحمن: الرحمة, الرفق*




*إن منهج الدعوة الإسلامية يقوم على الرفق واللين، والرقة والرحمة، ولا يقوم على العنف والشدة، والغلظة والنقمة.*

*    ولقد رسم القرآن منهج الدعوة، بقوله تعالى :
ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ.. 125 النحل*

*    ادعُ -أيها الرسول- أنت ومَنِ اتبعك إلى دين ربك وطريقه المستقيم، بالطريقة الحكيمة التي أوحاها الله إليك في الكتاب والسنة، وخاطِب الناس بالأسلوب المناسب لهم، وانصح لهم نصحًا حسنًا، يرغبهم في الخير، وينفرهم من الشر، وجادلهم بأحسن طرق المجادلة من الرفق واللين.*

*    عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  من لا يرحم الناس, لا يرحمه الله [1].*

*    عن ابن العباس رضي الله عنه , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ليس منا من لا يوقر الكبير, ويرحم الصغير, ويأمر بالمعروف, وينهى عن المنكر[2].*

*    عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : دخلت امرأة النار في هرة ربطتها, فلم تطعمها, ولم تدعها تأكل من خشاش الأرض [3].*

*   عن عمر بن حريث رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما خففت على خادمك من عمله كان لك أجرا في موازينك[4] .*

*    عن عائشة رضي الله عنها, أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : يا عائشة إن الله رفيق يحب الرفق ويعطي على الرفق ما لا يعطي على العنف وما لا يعطي على ما سواه. [5]*

*    قال ابن المبارك : سَمِعْتُ حَبِيبَ بْنَ حَجَرٍ يَقُولُ : كَانَ يُقَالُ : مَا أَحْسَنَ الْإِيمَانَ يُزَيِّنُهُ الْعِلْمُ ! وَمَا أَحْسَنَ الْعِلْمَ يُزَيِّنُهُ الْعَمَلُ ! وَمَا أَحْسَنَ الْعَمَلَ يُزَيِّنُهُ الرِّفْقُ ! وَمَا أُضِيفَ شَيْءٌ إِلَى شَيْءٍ أَزْيَنَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَى حِلْمٍ .[6]*

*    والرفق في الإسلام يكون مع النفس, و مع الوالدين , و مع الزوجة أو الزوج ; والرفق مع الأولاد , و مع الأقارب; والرفق يكون أيضا مع الناس , و مع الخدم, و مع الحيوان و مع الطبيعة 

محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحساني 
المشرف عن موقع صفات عباد الرحمن
http://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com*

* ——————————  —–*

*سنن الترمذي. ج4/323-1922[1]*

*المعجم الكبير الطبراني ج11/72[2]*

*صحيح البخاري ح3140 –ج3/1205[3]*

*صحيح ابن حبان ح4314-ج10/153[4]*

*سنن البيهقي الكبرى ح 20586-ج10/193[5]*

*المجالسة و جواهر العلم الدينوري 3/161[6]*

----------

